# Molly's Herbals



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

I just received a big order or herbal supplements/remedies from Molly's Herbals. I'm a big fan of Fiasco Farm and have been following a lot of their information on goat care. I really want to use more natural methods to help care for my goats. I was just wondering if anyone has any experience using these products, specifically the Immunity tincture and herbal wormer


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I use the wormer and I am happy with it. I have been using it for over a year and have not had any problems with high worm loads in my goats. They have remained happy and energetic and their poop is always healthy looking. My goats love it too and I don't have to fight it into them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have, but after a year it became ineffective for my area. I prefer to buy from certified herbalists now, but I still recommend Molly's site and credit her with getting me started on herbs. <3 I now use Fir Meadow's products, and it has kept my goats in amazing condition. It's actually been more cost effective as well, because I don't need as much of it. 

All that said, Molly is GREAT to deal with. So helpful and kind. Great info on her site.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

We use herbal stuff a ton. Except we don't use hers we use a place called Fir Meadows LLC, you might want to check them out. We have had great success with them. We use an immunity and wormer supplement as well as a GI soother that helps with preventing cocci. Their poo has been great little marbles ever since we have switched over to herbs. We have had no sick goats in the last year or so and our mite problems have been very little to nothing. We also use a copper and selenium supplement that helps with their coats and since we are deficient in selenium in our area. Their coats have been amazingly thick and soft. Love herbs so much better than that chemical stuff!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I have used the immunity tincture and just started with the wormer. Week 2. My goats coats are much smoother already and they are shedding worms. So far so good. The tincture works well too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Molly's web site is sooo informative! If it hadn't been for her web site and her herbal wormer, I don't know, might not have goats right now! I really like dealing with Molly and will probably still order some other stuff from her from time to time, I just will be switching wormers to Fir Meadow. I never tried the tincture tho I always wanted to... herbals are very pricey and I'm pretty broke right now! lol 

I started using Molly's wormer almost 3 years ago because the wormer I was using just wasn't doing the job. It was amazing to see the difference in my goats! I was very impressed!

However last year it seemed I was using more and more of Molly's to keep up and was not happy about that. The weather was horrible last year. Then she changed her formula #1 to include black walnut whereas before she had two separate formula #1's... the horse formula didn't include black walnut... Now that she only sells the one kind *with* black walnut (I refuse to give black walnut to my horses) I went ahead and purchased wormer from Fir Meadow LLC but haven't tried it yet as I still have to use up the rest that I have of Molly's. I don't think I will ever go back to using chemical wormers again.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I have and use the Immune Support tincture, Ow-Eze tincture, and Pregnancy Tonic from Molly's. I like to use a more "broad spectrum" herbal dewormer so I get that from Land of Havilah Herbals.  But the Fiasco Farm website was a GREAT resource for us when we first got goats and is one we still reference if need be!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Linz- do you think the pregnancy herbs helped your does?

I use Land of Havilah dewormer and seems to be good so far. Only been using it a couple months.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

I purchased several items, including the Preg. Tonic. We gave it 6 weeks before our does due date. This was her 2nd kidding (my first for preg. does). I could not have been more happy with the experience. 2 lovely little does delivered without any assistance needed. (we were on hand and helped get them dried off, as it was very cold). I think I read, it could be used around breeding time for increased fertility. We have used the Ow-Eze for dis-budding. We use the herbal supplement and have the wormer as well.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I decided to go with LOH over Molly's because I knew I would get confused with Molly's two formulas. Thinking of using Molly's Preg tonic, but not sure if my girls will eat 1/3 of a cup of herbs. Its bad enough having to drench their dewormer...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My goats loved the preg. Herbs...no prob getting them to eat that, just the wormer


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm really happy to hear everyone's good experiences with herbal remedies  We have a for who's been having a lot of health issues, so we're hoping the Immune tincture will help give her the boost we need to get her well. We gave her a dose last night, so we'll keep dosing her and hope we see good things. 

I bought the pregnancy herbs, but I'm not really sure when I should start giving them to my gals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

This is the herbal wormer we use and are very happy with.

http://www.landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-herbal-dewormer.htm


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> My goats loved the preg. Herbs...no prob getting them to eat that, just the wormer


We mix the wormer with peanut butter and they fight to lick the spoon/bowl clean. 
They love getting wormed now as soon as they are the bowl they come running can't get enough of it. Mixing it with peanut butters the way to worm


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I mix with molasses. The first few times I did have to force it down, but now it's their favorite treat.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

SarcastaMom said:


> I bought the pregnancy herbs, but I'm not really sure when I should start giving them to my gals.


If you know the due dates it's usually about 2 months in advance. I think we started a couple weeks late at 6 weeks prior. Our doe had no issues about eating it up, even licking the feeder.

Here is what is posted on her Fias site as to when she starts it:
_Tip for bred does: 2 months before kidding we supplement our does diet with __Pregnancy TonicHerb Mix_

I found it under the feeding section for Does bred - http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/feeding.htm

If you don't know the does due dates and started earlier I would not think it's a problem because one of the other benefits is aid in preventing miscarriage.

Good Luck


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> I decided to go with LOH over Molly's because I knew I would get confused with Molly's two formulas. Thinking of using Molly's Preg tonic, but not sure if my girls will eat 1/3 of a cup of herbs. Its bad enough having to drench their dewormer...


 All of our goats (Nubian, LaMancha/Alpine, LaMancha/Nubian, Dairy/Boer) licked the feeder clean for the herbal supplement. Also our bred doe never had issues eating the preg. tonic.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the preg. tonic works really well, and I just top-dress it on their grain because the girls love it.


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

I tried sprinkling the daily herbal supplement on their feed last night, and no one wanted anything to do with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I use Molly's Herbals worm formula... LOVE IT!
My goats didn't like the herbal wormer at first, so I made dosage balls (recipe found on Molly's Herbals website).
Now dosage balls are my goats favorite treat! (Although they eat it on their grain as top dressing except for my buck, kids, and sick goats ) I use either molasses or peanut butter, depending on what I have on hand.
I also give the herbal dewormer to my LGD pup as top dressing. She loves it LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Same, LHF! I started out sprinkling molasses on their grain and shaking the herbs in, so if they wanted their grain, they didn't have a choice but to eat the herbs.  That got them used to it.


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I may have to do the dosage balls to get them interested. I'm hoping to use the wormer on my Pyr puppy too


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

SarcastaMom said:


> I think I may have to do the dosage balls to get them interested. I'm hoping to use the wormer on my Pyr puppy too


I feed my LGD pup twice a day, like the goats, so she got used to it VERY quickly.


----------



## SarcastaMom (Dec 26, 2013)

We feed our pup twice a day with the goats too


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Good. That should make it easy!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

You can also put your herbs in raw honey and that is a automatic natural probiotic. We do that with our goats and they fight over the stuff like crazy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

For my puppy, I mix it in peanut butter. He LOVES peanut butter.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> For my puppy, I mix it in peanut butter. He LOVES peanut butter.


My goats love herbs in peanut butter, but I haven't had to give it to my pup that way because she eats it plain! LOL


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Update on the pregnancy tonic. I used it a week before kidding and am still giving it. Both of my girls have gone from frank blood to white goo, while one doe that I bought that is two weeks out is still bleeding frank blood. I think it works well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My goats are so easy, they want the grain so bad that they will eat whatever I put in with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sheldonfarms (Sep 18, 2013)

Do your goats sneeze after eating it? Mine just arrived today, and it did not go well. I made dosage balls, and they hated them. I ended up with bruises all over and a nasty bite on my finger. The goats coughed, sneezed and spit it out. Tomorrow, I think I will try a molasses water drench.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

We do a drench with honey and water. We don't even have to "drench" them anymore cause they take the drench tube right into their mouths and I just squirt a little in their mouths at a time and they slurp it down! Haha  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

does anyone who uses molly's herbal wormer know how long the herbal dosing balls will stay viable after mixing into balls? I just got my first goats one is pregnant and the other is almost a year old. so I will only need small doses of the formula 1 for doeling and then small dosing for formula 2 for preggie girl. I want to get them started on it but don't want to waste it even by mixing up a half dose. should I freeze the left over balls?? tia, kari


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

When I was using Molly's, I would make up a double or triple batch and kept the leftovers in the freezer... she told me it was ok to keep them in the fridge for up to a week or indefinately in the freezer. It probably wouldn't be a good idea to keep them frozen for a really long time tho. 

I haven't been able to make them in advance using Fir Meadow because the dosage directions are very different than Molly's. Just can't seem to figure out how to do it with FM. 

Also, on the 3rd week after switching to Fir Meadow, 2 of my 3 horses refused to eat the D-Worm A. I ended up going back to using Molly's Formula #2. Then I found another place called Natures Acres that sells herbal wormer that sounded more like Molly's when she had the horse forumla, so I ordered some of that to try on the horses. My goats are eating the Fir Meadow just fine. I would really like all my critters to use ONE brand tho!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

kari1052 said:


> does anyone who uses molly's herbal wormer know how long the herbal dosing balls will stay viable after mixing into balls? I just got my first goats one is pregnant and the other is almost a year old. so I will only need small doses of the formula 1 for doeling and then small dosing for formula 2 for preggie girl. I want to get them started on it but don't want to waste it even by mixing up a half dose. should I freeze the left over balls?? tia, kari


I mix just what a need for each goat from the #1 and #2 (we have some preg does) for each time we must dose. But I only have 6 goats at present and measure it out by the tablespoon, so it doesn't take long. Our first batch was larger and it was enough for day one and two of the three days in a row. But after that I was concerned about what to do with the extra so decided to mix only as needed.


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you!! I will mix individual dose , i sure hope i can get them to take it. My pregnant doe won't let me touch her yet. She is just now after a week taking animal crackers from my hand. Any tips in taming??! I've been sitting in the stall with them. The younger girl will now let me scratch her all over but runs away if i touch her teets,lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

kari1052 said:


> Thank you!! I will mix individual dose , i sure hope i can get them to take it. My pregnant doe won't let me touch her yet. She is just now after a week taking animal crackers from my hand. Any tips in taming??! I've been sitting in the stall with them. The younger girl will now let me scratch her all over but runs away if i touch her teets,lol
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


For the wormer we use honey, the slippery elm and wormer. Just enough for it to hold together but not be sticky. We put it in with their grain, sweet feed and BOSS. They eat it up. (our 2 month olds are the only ones that we have to work with. I need to get them each their own feeder. Since we have only 6 goats we tether the 4 adults and put the kids in a creep feeder with board at the opening until everyone is done eating)

As for taming, a doe and her doe baby were pretty skittish and untouchable when we got them this time last year. We used animal crackers, wafers, raisins and goat treats to tame them. All was well until the doe (mom) spent about 3 weeks at the breeders. She came back acting very skittish again, so we are almost back at square one. The others nearly climb in our lap (the kids do and they are not bottle babies, nor have we given treats in months. probably sometime last fall)! Good luck


----------



## Juperlative (Mar 25, 2014)

kari1052 said:


> Thank you!! I will mix individual dose , i sure hope i can get them to take it. My pregnant doe won't let me touch her yet. She is just now after a week taking animal crackers from my hand. Any tips in taming??! I've been sitting in the stall with them. The younger girl will now let me scratch her all over but runs away if i touch her teets,lol
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I've noticed mine are really into having their cheeks rubbed softly with both hands. I had 2 dam/range raised doelings that were wilder than march hares at 6 mos.....to the point if you got ahold of them, they would flail indefinitely, and would totally rather have dislocated a leg than submit. We forced face loving on one, and within a minute, she had gone stupid about it....she didnt want to, but it was like mind control LOL. She remained wild, but if you could make any contact with her cheeks, she would be stuck. I didnt take long before she would follow incessantly, wanting the face lovin. It's a trick that has since worked wonders for me....sounds silly, but really does work on most


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

We had a buck that was wild he final started letting us get close enough to give him treats. 
We mix the herbs with peanut butter. 
He likes the peanut butter so much that he is now friendlier than a bottle baby he will run over any one to get his herb peanut butter balls. 
As soon as he seas us he comes running to see if we have any for him. 
I think the biggest help taming down goats for us tho is having other goats that are friendly. The wild ones see that there buddy's trust us and they realize that we're not a threat. Trust takes time it won't happen over night


----------

